# Liều lượng dùng tổ yến cho từng người!



## ShoptoyenNN (31/8/19)

-_Tổ yến_ sào là thực phẩm bổ dưỡng, tuy nhiên không phải ai ăn cũng tốt và không phải ăn càng nhiều càng tốt. Với từng đối tượng cụ thể, liều lượng yến ăn vào hàng ngày cũng cần có lưu ý nhất định:

- Nên dùng _tổ yến_ thường xuyên và đều đặn mỗi ngày với một lượng vừa đủ cho từng người thay vì dùng cách đoạn với liều lượng lớn. Vì _tổ yến_ sào dùng thường xuyên mới mang lại hiệu quả tốt nhất.

*Liều lượng tổ yến dùng cho người lớn tuổi*





_Người già nên dùng khoảng 100gr yến/tháng_​
- _Tổ yến_ sào đặc biệt tốt cho người già nói chung, người già cần hồi phục sức khỏe sau khi đau ốm, phẫu thuật, vì thành phần yến sào rất giàu Proline (5,27%), Axit aspartic (4,69%) là các chất rất quan trọng cho sự tăng trưởng mô và cơ, tái tạo tế bào. Từ đó, _tổ yến_ sào giúp tăng lượng hồng cầu trong máu, kích thích sinh trưởng tế bào, phục hồi các tế bào bị tổn thương, cải tạo làn da, giữ mãi sự trẻ trung.

+ Tháng đầu tiên: mỗi ngày dùng 1 chén khoảng 5gr, nên dùng khoảng 150gr yến/tháng.

+ Tháng thứ 2 trở đi: nên dùng cách ngày 1 lần đều đặn khoảng 6-7gr, nên dùng khoảng 100gr yến/tháng.

*Liều lượng yến dùng cho người bệnh*
- Trong thành phần của _tổ yến_ sào có chứa chất acid syalic có tác dụng hồi phục nhanh cơ thể khi bị tổn thương hồng cầu, một số acid amin có hàm lượng cao như aspartic acid (4,69%), proline (5,27%) giúp phục hồi các tế bào cơ, mô tế bào.

- Đặc biệt acid syalic và Tyrosine giúp phục hồi nhanh cơ thể bệnh nhân ung thư sau xạ trị, hóa trị, bệnh nhân sau khi mổ (nhất là về phổi, thận). Chính vì thế, việc bổ sung nguồn dinh dưỡng từ _tổ yến_ sào đối với người bệnh là điều rất cần thiết

- Người bệnh đang trong giai đoạn điều trị nên dùng đều đặn mỗi ngày 1 chén yến chưng đường phèn, trung bình dùng khoảng 150gr _tổ yến_ sào 1 tháng. Tuy nhiên, _tổ yến_ không phải là thuốc nên hoàn toàn không có chức năng chữa bệnh như những lời đồn thổi.

*Liều lượng yến dùng cho phụ nữ mang thai*





_Phụ nữ mang thai nên sử dụng tổ yến vào tháng thứ 4 - 7 của thai kỳ_​
- _Tổ yến_ sào có thể coi là nguồn dinh dưỡng bổ sung hoàn hảo cho người mẹ và đứa con sắp chào đời, sử dụng _tổ yến_ có thể cung cấp cho cơ thể một lượng dinh dưỡng phong phú, giúp tăng cường sức khỏe cho cả mẹ lẫn bé.

- Ngoài ra, phụ nữ khi mang thai dùng _tổ yến_ sào sẽ nhanh lấy lại sức khỏe nhờ hoạt chất EGF có trong _tổ yến_ sào. Các bà mẹ nên chú ý cách dùng qua từng giai đoạn phát triển thai nhi như sau:

+ Mang thai tháng 1 – 3: trong giai đoạn này không nên dùng _tổ yến_ sào.

+ Mang thai tháng 4 – 7: giai đoạn này hệ thống tiêu hóa thai nhi đã ổn định, hệ thống miễn dịch bắt đầu phát triển nên việc bổ sung nguồn dinh dưỡng lúc này là cần thiết. Các bà mẹ nên dùng đều đặn cách ngày khoảng 7gr yến. Trung bình 1 tháng khoảng 100gr yến.

+ Mang thai tháng 8,9: giai đoạn này thai nhi đã phát triển đầy đủ, bé dành thời gian phần lớn là để ngủ. Nên trong giai đoạn này, việc bổ sung nhiều nguồn dinh dưỡng là không cần thiết. Các bà mẹ nên giảm liều lượng còn khoảng 5gr _tổ yến_ sào. Nên dùng cách ngày, trung bình 1 tháng khoảng 70gr _tổ yến_.

*Liều lượng yến dùng cho trẻ em*





_Trẻ em dưới 1 tuổi không nên ăn tổ yến_​
-Đối với trẻ bị suy dinh dưỡng, hay mắc các bệnh do môi trường thay đổi thì việc dùng _tổ yến_ sào sẽ giúp bé bổ sung thêm nhiều acid amin, canxi, protein và các nguyên tố vi lượng khác có tác dụng tăng cường hệ miễn dịch cho trẻ, giúp bé hấp thụ và tiêu hóa tốt hơn qua màng ruột.

- Bé được dùng _tổ yến_ thường xuyên chóng lớn, tăng cường kích thích sinh trưởng của các tế bào… Tuy nhiên nên lưu ý bé dưới 12 tháng tuổi không nên dùng _tổ yến_ sào.

- Trẻ em từ 1 đến 3 tuổi: đây là giai đoạn cơ thể bé cần củng cố hệ miễn dịch để tránh các bệnh thông thường như: ho, cảm lạnh, cảm cúm … Trong giai đoạn này bé chỉ nên dùng 50gr _tổ yến_ sào trong 1 tháng và dùng đều mỗi ngày.

- Tránh cho bé dùng trước khi dùng bữa ăn chính trong ngày, vì vị ngọt của yến sào sẽ làm bé biếng ăn. Nên cho bé ăn thử để tránh trường hợp cơ thể không tiếp nhận _tổ yến_ sào. Nếu bé có dấu hiệu đau bụng thì nên ngừng việc cho bé ăn.

- Trẻ em từ 3 đến 10 tuổi: cơ thể trẻ đang trong quá trình phát triển trí tuệ lẫn thể chất, giai đoạn này việc bổ sung dinh dưỡng là điều cần thiết nhất. Nên cho trẻ dùng đều đặn cách ngày 1 lần khoảng 6-7gr/ngày (100gr _tổ yến_ trong 1 tháng).

*Liều lượng yến dùng cho người bình thường *
- Những người muốn tăng cường sức khỏe thì nên bổ sung _tổ yến_ từ từ một cách lâu dài với liều lượng thích hợp khoảng 5gr/ngày là đủ. Cách này vừa đảm bảo cơ thể nhận đủ dinh dưỡng từ _tổ yến_, vừa hợp lý về kinh tế, không lãng phí nguồn dưỡng chất quý này.

- Nếu không có nhiều thời gian, có thể dùng các sản phẩm _tổ yến_ sào chế biến sẵn, dĩ nhiên phải lưu ý về hàm lượng tinh chất _tổ yến_ trong mỗi chai – thông thường khoảng 5% là đủ cho cơ thể.


----------

